# 40k Sketchbook



## Zsoulless (Jan 19, 2008)

A number of miniature design sketches 








































I have a ton of other 40k art but Each of the sketches here in this post has a corresponding mini somewhere.. 








Like so..

~Z


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Really impressive work, do you do this just to help you design your conversions, or are you an artist by trade as well?


----------



## Zsoulless (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks!
Im very visually oriented.. I think with a pencil and paper in hand.. I do alot of commissions, and Ive had one or two pics published.. But as of now its More so a hobby since I still have to work in other Trades to support this one..


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

bloody marvelous, all i have to say.

oh, and +rep

M


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Woah... Just woah....


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, you are amazing! That is some quality work right there, probably better than GW's concepts! I hope you like rep, cuz I'm about to give you some! 

Oh, and Welcome to Heresy!


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Your skills are wasted on the heretic and xeno!

No but really, very nice work. It's really cool to see someone mini after a drawing or vice versa!


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

You've got the whole freaky ork thin' going onnnnn:mrgreen:
Major 'skillage' on your part.
+rep


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

where do i start?....i love the "orkyness" you've managed to capture in your pics,
i love the perspective/s ,
i love the detail,
i think your pencil work is excellent ,
+rep :victory:


----------



## RagnarokX (Apr 6, 2009)

Jeez...like....umm...WOW you are brill 4th one epic


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Pirate ork and sad face ork with pylons on his back are stunning.


----------

